# This is why Si seperates itself from other sites!



## LeanHerm (May 8, 2012)

As some as you may know as was away for a few days and everyone got worried.  We as members seem to grow great relationships with each other.  Almost like a good friendship.  We pretty much all brought each other and seem to have taken this site to the next level. Now I like you guys all to much so let's take it to next next step.


----------



## Jada (May 8, 2012)

I'm just happy my big brother is back!
SI is going to be different and stand out from the rest with guys like u Herm and like vets and all the members on this site that really cares about our brother hood and want this site to be TOP DOG!


----------



## Four1Thr33 (May 8, 2012)

Motivational !!!   And brotherhood


----------



## coltmc4545 (May 8, 2012)

BigHerm said:


> Now I like you guys all to much so let's take it to next next step.



I hope this means something extremely gay and homo erotic.


----------



## Cobra Strike (May 8, 2012)

^^^I knew you would comment on that!


----------



## Jada (May 8, 2012)

Lol colt!!!!! U went deep player


----------



## LeanHerm (May 8, 2012)

Sexy gay men in skimpy undees equals great success.


----------



## Lulu66 (May 8, 2012)

Yall need to get ur estro levels checked...


----------



## Spear (May 8, 2012)

I'll bring the lube and anal beads


----------



## Hurt (May 9, 2012)

Let's just cuddle.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 6, 2019)

Spear said:


> I'll bring the lube and anal beads


I know you will


----------



## Raider (Nov 6, 2019)

Nice work Herm, I think we’re all in! On the brotherhood, not the gay sex, cuddling, or lube and beeds . We should all wait till our second date for all that! Seriously good to be a apart of it, thanks herm


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 6, 2019)

Raider said:


> Nice work Herm, I think we’re all in! On the brotherhood, not the gay sex, cuddling, or lube and beeds . We should all wait till our second date for all that! Seriously good to be a apart of it, thanks herm


You should pm him and thank him personally


----------



## Yaya (Nov 6, 2019)

Herm PM replied


----------



## snake (Nov 6, 2019)

Man, lots of old members in that thread who have gone by the wayside. Wonder what they are up too. I do miss Herm.


----------



## Boogieman (Nov 6, 2019)

New member here, this is a great place I must say its like a second home! I feel the love sometimes more than expected!


----------



## Raider (Nov 6, 2019)

Bro Bundy said:


> You should pm him and thank him personally


Herm replied Bundy, he wants to go out for drinks with me, you and Dragon, lol!!


----------

